# African Pygmy Hedgehog?



## XxkakashixX (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey!
I've been researching into APH for a while & just want to check this is all ok so far?

-I'd have a 3x2x2 viv, but i'd get them out for exercise running around a room ect.. & possibly install a 2nd floor/ledge.
-A wheel which is safe for heggies, so no holes ect..
-The hide/bed would be either a hamster/rabbit one with fleece lining.
-Finacard bedding (unless someone can suggest something easier to get as substrate has me a bit stumped!)
-pet fleece under the food bowl and water bowl
-cat toys including the ones with the bells in & cut toilet roll tubes, any other suggestions?
-Food would be a mixture of 2-3 high quality cat foods with occasional suitable meats, veg & fruits & mealworms as a treat.
-A reptile heatmat kept under the substrate with a hole drilled into the bottom of the viv for the wire so the heggie can't chew the wire. But would they chew the heatmat?

Is that all ok? Is that enough fleece also or do I need more and enough so they can snuggle underneath? Any suggestions/improvements would be appreciated! Also to double check, balls aren't a good idea are they? 

Thanks! : victory:x


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

All I can add is to use a thermostat for the heat mat, and I would use a variety of insects as a bigger part of their diet (they are, after all, insectivores).

The fleece part is up to you, mine prefers to make a nest from ripped newspaper rather than fleece. I use balls with bells in, never had a problem and she does interact with it if I cover it in something smelly.


----------



## XxkakashixX (Sep 22, 2008)

Ahh sorry i didn't think to mention those! Thanks!  x


----------



## RobynP (May 23, 2010)

For the heatmat, you can get a Petnap 44 which is a heat mat with a built in thermostat with chew-proof wiring. They're fab for APH. 

Also, a cat litter tray under the wheel to help toilet train and they can't have a wheel before 12 weeks old (just in case you didn't already know).


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

I have mats for my guys and they go under the enclosure ( i use zoo zone 2) i would ahve thought they would nibble it unless you put something ontop to stop them or would most likely pee on it as they can be mucky buggers lol
Boiled egg also makes a good occasional treat or scrambled egg without milk


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

I keep my hedgehogs in vivs and have the heat mats inside because they weren't heating my tanks enough on the outside. I only need the mats in winter though cos my female kept tryna hibernate.
They have never chewed the wires but I check them regularly in case they take a liking to them one day.
I also use finacard instead of fleece because they love to rummage for bugs I throw in there but they do have pouches and things to snuggle into.


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

With a viviarium, I would actually suggest a Ceramic Heat Emitter (with thermostat), I find them far more efficient at keeping vivariums warm. 

Aside from that, it all sounds good. Just ensure with food you get decent protein/fat levels, you're looking at around 30% protein and 10-15(max)% fat. 
: victory:


----------



## XxkakashixX (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice guys!  Robyn, I have heard of those heatmats but aren't they all metal & I've heard there's a risk of burning? As they'll be able to touch it! Plus I have many spare reptile mats! I know about the 12 weeks thanks  And I didn't think of the littertray! Thanks!

Teeny, I've heard about the eggs  Thankyou! The heatmat's are waterproof (I think?!) I've used them in humid hides many times so it shouldn't matter if they pee'd on it  x

Disillusioned, My rep rpom can get quite cold so they'll probably need a heatmat often! I was planning on using Finacard but was wondering if I could use CareFresh?

Chazzle, thanks i'll look into that but i'd be very worried about it setting on fire/burning the viv/ the heggie reaching it! I've rarely heard of it but I am paranoid about ceramic heaters! But if everyone recommends it then i'll use one! x


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

I have used carefresh and finacard and personally prefer the finacard. Although loads of people on here use the carefresh I think?
I didn't like it because it really sticks to my hedgehogs beds and annoys me because I have to spend ages picking all the bits off before I wash them! 
Don't think it matters too much, mine just enjoy making a mess lol x


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

I personally find Carefresh a bit dusty and cheapy, not massively ideal for a Hedgehog. Finacard is brilliant though, a whole bale works out at around £13 and lasts a very long time! 

I've always use a CHE with my hedgehogs with zero problems, whereas I've heard of more problems (i.e. attempted hibernation, etc) coming from heatmats, but it really boils down to what suits you best.

If you keep any heat source on a thermostat at around 22c-24c that tends to be ideal for them.
: victory:


----------



## Cazzy4 (Aug 16, 2012)

I have spoken to a heck of a lot of owners, and hardly any used heat mats, general advice was to go with a C&C cage or zoo zone and ceramic heater sitting on the top like this:


----------



## XxkakashixX (Sep 22, 2008)

Sorry for slow replies! Ok thanks guys i'll go with a ceramic heater then  is that over 1 side like reptiles? And can i fit them into a normal bulb fitter (not sure what they're called!) thanks guys ! Xx


----------



## Cazzy4 (Aug 16, 2012)

All the examples I have seen are with one in the middle to heat the whole cage, and larger cages (around 6ft) have one at each end and one in the middle. But I don't suppose it would matter too much if they had a hot and cold side :hmm:


----------



## XxkakashixX (Sep 22, 2008)

Thankyou!  ok all i need to know now is if they fit in a normal bulb fitting ! Excited! X


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

For heating something other than a vivarium, such as a zoozone you can use snugglesafe heat pads.. they are like a disc type thing which you pop in the microwave and they give heat for 10 hours!


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

MrJsk said:


> For heating something other than a vivarium, such as a zoozone you can use snugglesafe heat pads.. they are like a disc type thing which you pop in the microwave and they give heat for 10 hours!


Snugglesafes really aren't a permanent heating device, and unlike what the packaging claims - they do not stay warm for 10 hours, more like around 4. They are an excellent product and great for travelling / sticking in a hogs bedding area for an extra cold night, but I wouldn't rely on one to keep your hedgehogs home warm, a heat mat is much better for a zoo zone 2 and it's easier to monitor temps too.
: victory:


----------



## Cazzy4 (Aug 16, 2012)

Don't know if you've seen this or not, but I found it really helpful! 

Hedgehog Central Forums • View topic - Heating Your Hedgehog's Cage


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

ChazzieJo said:


> Snugglesafes really aren't a permanent heating device, and unlike what the packaging claims - they do not stay warm for 10 hours, more like around 4. They are an excellent product and great for travelling / sticking in a hogs bedding area for an extra cold night, but I wouldn't rely on one to keep your hedgehogs home warm, a heat mat is much better for a zoo zone 2 and it's easier to monitor temps too.
> : victory:


Oh are they not as good as they are said to be then!? I have never used one before but know a few people who do.

Have you ever used the pet nap heat pads!? Not used them either but have seen people recommend them.

By the way 0P ceramic heaters (with thermostat) are the best choice in my opinion for keeping a vivarium warm


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

I used to use a snugglesafe and my one would stay warm all night, it's what I used when my hog first started her hibernation attempts and it worked great for me.
I do prefer a heat mat on a thermostat though, it's a lot easier than keep heating up the snugglesafe Imo.


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Look who I picked up this evening and is now upstairs settling into her new home.. Celine (named after Celine Dion) 8 week old chocolate snowflake, female..


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

MrJsk said:


> Oh are they not as good as they are said to be then!? I have never used one before but know a few people who do.
> 
> Have you ever used the pet nap heat pads!? Not used them either but have seen people recommend them.
> 
> By the way 0P ceramic heaters (with thermostat) are the best choice in my opinion for keeping a vivarium warm


They are good for their purpose, but their purpose isn't to heat up a vivarium. I've never used a pet nap, I've always used ceramic heat emitters with hogs, but I've heard good things about them.


----------



## XxkakashixX (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks guys!  But my parents are finally letting me have a dog in the house! So I won't be getting a hog for now! Don't want to take on too much at once!  Thankyou so much though and I will one day get one as they are adorable and full of character! xx


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Aww, good luck with your doggy!


----------



## badger162 (May 31, 2013)

ah good luck with the dog!


----------

